# Son pantsed on playground



## jdomep (Nov 6, 2007)

Okay this happened yesterday and we are LIVID! MJ is in middle school and this kind of crap will not be tolerated! Don't go messing with my babies!!  The only thing they did was told Aaron to apologize - big freakin whoop! If MJ would have been a girl I am sure heads would have been rolling! This is not boys will be boys - this kid has tormented MJ since Kindy. Marshall has 6 inches and 20 pounds over him (except MJ is the nicest kid ever) and I am about to tell him to knock the snot out of him and we'll deal with it our way...

What should we do??


----------



## RainSong (Nov 6, 2007)

jdomep said:


> Okay this happened yesterday and we are LIVID! MJ is in middle school and this kind of crap will not be tolerated! Don't go messing with my babies!!  The only thing they did was told Aaron to apologize - big freakin whoop! If MJ would have been a girl I am sure heads would have been rolling! This is not boys will be boys - this kid has tormented MJ since Kindy. Marshall has 6 inches and 20 pounds over him (except MJ is the nicest kid ever) and I am about to tell him to knock the snot out of him and we'll deal with it our way...
> 
> What should we do??


.... Schools are too easy on kids for fear of getting into trouble. I understand why, and while it ticks me off that they don't do more... they can't, really, without fear of loosing their jobs, lawsuits, etc. It's all stupid.

That said, my brother and I both suffered more then our fair shares of torment in school. I was (un?)lucky enough that most of my abuses were verbal- my brother ended up getting ketchup dumped on him, tainted lotion, etc etc.

My mother never heard much about what was going on with me after 6th grade- my choice- but she sure as heck went 'round and round with the school. It is not "Kids will be kids"- kids can and will be vicious, ON PURPOSE.

I'd start looking at contacting local media, or such. Finding out if these things are happening to other kids and being left unpunished, and possibly even contacting a lawyer to see what can be done, if anything, to get the school to step up.

Seriously, it's the parent's responsibility to raise their kid not to do these things, and many don't. They leave it to the school. And, sadly, even when the parents DO do their job, it doesn't mean the kid is gonna behave at school- so the schools need to do more then slap wrists.

... sorry for the rant.


----------



## wade3504 (Nov 6, 2007)

There was a boy here at our local middle school that did that to another boy. They expelled him. He had gotten in trouble for other things in the past and was expelled. He had to go to an alternative school. Our local schools don't put up with anything.


----------



## miniwhinny (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd very calmly and quietly contact my local police department and have charges filed against the "kid" ( I have stronger words) I've luckily never had an issue with this with either of my boys but my heart aches for yours. NO child should have to put up with abuse just because they are a child. They have right too. I'd tell the school you are involving law enforcement because of their failure to act responsibly. Good luck.


----------



## Boinky (Nov 6, 2007)

i'm assuming you are saying someone pulled his pants down? we used to call it a "ho down".. anyhow my brother was a "geek" for years he was tormented and harrassed. someone did this to him one day and my parents filed charges with the police about this. If i recall we ended up dropping them in the end but it sure made the school sit up and take notice! until that point they basically did like you said and made them "apologize" or somethign stupid.. pretty much ENCOURAGE it..

personally i say file charges. let all the school, parents, and other children know it's not acceptable and will NOT be tolerated by your family. I bet you'd see a big difference when word gets around that harrassment/assault charges have been filed! would YOU mess with someone when it could wind you up in jail? not as likely!

ohh yeah i am editing to ad DON'T tell him to knock the crap out of the kid..then it will be HIS fault and probably this kids parents will press charges against yours. file the charges and see what happens and then go from there.


----------



## jdomep (Nov 6, 2007)

Boinky said:


> ohh yeah i am editing to ad DON'T tell him to knock the crap out of the kid..then it will be HIS fault and probably this kids parents will press charges against yours. file the charges and see what happens and then go from there.



I know...but still may be I can go smack his parents OH!


----------



## misfitminis (Nov 6, 2007)

You could call it sexual harassment. If he was a girl it would be called sexual harassment. Mention those words to the administration at school. They don't like those words. Hopefully something will be done. I was picked on in school really bad. No one did a thing about it. Where I grew up I was the only girl with horses. I use to get called horrible things. I was held down once when we went to the NC State Fair and boys put a draft horse halter on my torso. Good ole North Carolina




. Turned 18 and got the heck out of there. I could go on for days or even write a book about the dreadful town I lived in.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Nov 6, 2007)

I hear you on this. My son is in middle school and they are in with the high schoolers. My son has been hit/kicked by his TEAMMATES on his team! All they will tell me is they are taking care of it. One of the boys hit another teammate in the head with a rock! He was just spoken too!

I have gone round/round with the Principle already this year.

One parent said I forgot to give my son is medication...

I now include the Boss of the prinicple on all issues and it has been more then 1!


----------



## Boinky (Nov 6, 2007)

karla,

High school is SOO hard! i wasn't really picked on that much.. a little here and there but i hated it. I wouldn't wish to be back there now! i'm glad it has made you more sensitive and aware as a teacher! more teachers should crack down on it! In alot of places it's allowed to happen and almost in my oppinion encouraged! that good ole boys club is prepairing the preppy kids for "life" after high school being asses!


----------



## tigeresss (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm not sure how old your son is, here middle school is grades 6-8. I would be getting irritating and in their (school admin) face about this.

Gosh it sure sounds like highschool was awful for a lot of you. Highschool was fabulous (as wonderful as school prior to Uni can be) for me. Our entire grad class was like one big happy family, and so if you messed with one of us you messed with all of us. If someone was being picked on, soon you'd have ten or more people getting in the persons face about it. We never tolerated any crap from anybody. I've always been a very confident person and can't remember being picked on. That being said, people knew if they were to pick on me that I wouldn't tolerate it.


----------



## Marty (Nov 6, 2007)

You all know that Michael was little.

Well one year a bunch of big kids shoved him inside a locker and left him there for hours. When he was found he had to be hospitalized.

The principal would do nothing except "talk to the kids" so I went to the school board who did nothing, and then I called the cops who didn't do anything except "talk to the parents"

I pulled my kids out of that school so fast........and that is when we had to buy property just to get them in school in the next adjoining county.


----------



## Boinky (Nov 6, 2007)

that's aweful marty! outrageous infact. not that anyone deserves to be treated liek that..but if it HOSPITALIZED the child i'd say that is definatly grounds for more than just "talking to the parents"


----------



## jdomep (Nov 6, 2007)

Our middle school is 5-8 MJ being in the 5th grade. My husband has emailed the teacher 5 times today...


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 6, 2007)

Marty, I think I would have called an attorney at that point.....

I would still file a police report and I would write a letter to the head of your school district as well. Contacting media also makes them pay attention.

I heard of a little boy of 6 being expelled for kissing a female classmate - it was a little kid's crush kiss, and he was expelled for it- this kid was only six. However, the schools need to be more realistic when it comes to what rules they set and the discipline they set.

I could really write a book on the stories from my daughters schooling and the grandkids as well and that is not even including the horror stories from the bus rides back and forth. I think I will read another post so I dont even get started there.. !!!


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 7, 2007)

A girl was was given detention for 2 days for hugging a couple of her friends today. OH! Not sure what state.

Robin


----------



## bfogg (Nov 7, 2007)

You need to pursue this. I work in a middle school and this school is way to lenient as far as I am concerned.

However this would be an out of school offense here.

This can really affect a child more than most people think.

I would go to the police and let the supertendant know I was going, and also contact the other parent and let them know I was taking legal action. Unfortunately today YOU need to protect your child because sadly a lot of times the schools cannot or will not.

Hugs to you son,

Bonnie


----------



## MSRminis (Nov 7, 2007)

I would go to the teacher, pricipal, superintendant, media and the President of the United States. I would go to the police as well as file charges against the child AND the parents (even if to only drop the later). There are three things I would want to acomplish

1. MOST IMPORTANT. Be an example to your child that YOU WILL FIGHT for them!! It is an important thing for a child to know!!

2. Let the schools know you will NOT stand for this and get as much publicity as you can!!

3. Be an example to that kid and others (and not to crucify him-but more of a "scared straight" type of thing) that this is not acceptable behavior, and that if you tell it CAN stop!!

Dont let them sweep this under the rug or else your son or others could be hurt even worse!!


----------



## Floridachick (Nov 7, 2007)

Here the child would have a 3 day suppension! GO TO THE PRINCIPAL and or school board and couns and DEMAND the child is suspended IN HOUSE so he has to work/ Goodluck and call it sexual harrass just like it is. NOT to mention how demeaning it is. Sorry it happened to your son, I WOULD not put up with it at all.


----------

